# [Sammelthread] Samsung BX2450



## KILLTHIS (10. April 2011)

*Samsung Syncmaster BX2450*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technische Daten*


SyncMaster BX2450 LED
TFT/TN-Panel
Größe: 24 Zoll / 60,96 cm Wide
Pixelabstand: 0,277 mm 
Helligkeit: 250 cd/m²
Dynamischer Kontrast: 5.000.000:1 
Reaktionszeit: 2 ms (Grau zu Grau) 
Betrachtungswinkel: 170°/160° (Horizontal/Vertikal)
Native Auflösung: 1.920 x 1.080 Pixel
Farben: 16.7 Millionen
Anschlüsse: 2x HDMI / 1x DVI
Externes Netzteil
Leistungsaufnahme: < 0,3 W DPMS / 27 W Betrieb

Interesse? Aktueller Preis und Verfügbarkeit: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a541048.html

So, da in letzter Zeit immer mehr diesen Monitor kaufen und dementsprechend viele Threads aufpoppen, bin ich mal so frei, einen Überthread zu erstellen und zeitgleich ein FAQ reinzupacken, welches ich stetig erweitere, um schnelle Hilfe bieten zu können. Wer möchte, darf auch gleich seine Einstellungen reinposten, die er nutzt, ebenso angebracht sind Fragen, Probleme, etc. - das Übliche, eben. 

Ich selbst nutze das Gerät zum Spielen, auch Egoshooter sind dabei.
Einstellungen:

Helligkeit: 95
Kontrast: 95
Schärfe: 72
MagicBright: Benutzerdefiniert
MagicAngle: Aus
Reaktionszeit: Normal
HDMI-Schwarzwert: Gering
MagicColor: Aus
Rot: 65
Grün: 65
Blau 65
Farbtemperatur: Benutzerdefiniert
Farbeffekt: Aus
Gamma: Modus 2

Man sollte zusätzlich beachten, dass Windows 7 eine eigene Kalibrierung für Helligkeit und Farbe besitzt, mit der man auch Einfluss auf das Bild hat! Also gebt Acht, dass eventuell verstellte oder alte Einstellungen beim Kalibrieren des Monitors nicht im Wege stehen!

*FAQ*

1.) Hilfe, ich kann den HDMI-Schwarzwert nicht einstellen!

Dann hast du:
1.) Das Gerät nicht per HDMI angeschlossen (Es funktioniert auch ein DVI auf HDMI-Adapter - der HDMI-Anschluss des Monitors muss angesteuert werden)

AMD/ATI: Vermutlich funktioniert nur das Original von AMD/ATI (DVI auf HDMI-Adapter)
Zu finden hier: ATI HDMI/DVI Adapter für Radeon HD 2000 Serie (versch. Hersteller) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Aber Achtung, es gibt für jede Serie (2000, 3000, 4000) einen eigenen, welche in den Reihen nicht untereinander kompatibel sind. (Danke an 00Speedy!)

NVidia: Hier soll jeder Adapter funktionieren.


2.) Das Pixel Format nicht auf RGB eingestellt. YCbCr gibt, vereinfacht ausgedrückt, zusätzliche Informationen raus, sodass diese Einstellung von vornherein nicht genutzt werden kann.

Dies lässt sich bei ATI-Karten folgendermaßen lösen:

Man geht auf "My Digital Flat Panels" -> "Pixel Format" und stellt das Ausgabeformat auf "RGB 4:4:4 Pixel Format PC Standard (Full RGB)". Folgendermaßen lässt sich der HDMI-Schwarzwert nun einstellen.


3.) Das Bild ist klein und hat einen schwarzen Rand herum.

Das Bild ist falsch skaliert.

Gehe im ATI CCC auf "My Digital Flat Panels" -> "Scaling Options (Digital Flat-Panel) und schiebe den Regler nach Rechts auf "Overscan". Du wirst sehen, dass das Bild schon beim Regeln an Größe gewinnt.


4.) Schlieren im Bild:

Die Reaktionszeit sollte umgestellt werden. Mit "Schneller" und "Schnellstens" kann dies passieren, auf "Normal" geschieht dies nicht.


5.) Der Monitor geht nicht in den Standby Modus, es läuft immer nur "Verbindungskabel prüfen - HDMI 1".

Lösung: Im Monitor-Menü auf "Setup & Reset" gehen und dort die Quelle auf "Manuell" schalten. (Danke an hulkhardy1 !)

Schlenzie gibt folgende Lösung an:

"Habe das mitgelieferte Kabel DVI -> HDMI jetzt angeschlossen (vorher war HDMI - HDMI) - jetzt schaltet auch der Monitor in den Standby Modus. Danke für die Hilfe bis dahin !!" - Ich wurde leider nicht ganz schlau daraus, daher lasse ich es erst mal so stehen. (Asche über mein Haupt!)


6.) Ist das Bild besser, wenn ich ein HDMI-Kabel statt einem Adapter von DVI zu HDMI verwende?

Nein, HDMI überträgt zusätzlich nur Sound-Signale, das Bild wird also nicht besser, wenn man ein reines HDMI-Kabel verwendet. Allerdings können Schwierigkeiten mit der Einstellung des HDMI-Schwarzwertes auftreten, wie oben benannt.

----

BX2450 und BX2450L:

Für alle, die gerne wissen möchten, welche Unterschiede es zwischen der L-Version und dem normalen Monitor gibt, kann hier gerne nachsehen:

Compare Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L and Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 Computer Monitors / Comparisons / LCD Monitors catalogue
----

Dein Problem wird hier nicht benannt? Dann schreibe doch bitte, welches Problem du hast, deine Einstellungen, deine Grafikkarte (ATI? Nvidia? Intel?) und wie der Monitor (VGA / DVI / HDMI?) angeschlossen ist.

Und nun postet fleißig!

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## 00Speedy (16. April 2011)

Ich habe jetzt meinen neuen BX2450 bekommen und die Schlierenbildung ist fast verschwunden aber eben nicht ganz. Naja ich werde ihn jetzt trotzdem behalten da es wirklich nicht mehr schlimm ist. Gegenüber dem den ich vorher hatte ist es schon ein erheblicher Unterschied. Leider ist aber bei dem neuen das Schwarz etwas fleckig, also es sind ein paar helle Stellen drin sind, die man aber nur sehr schwach erkennt wenn man wirklich ein komplett schwartzes Bild hat oder zb. beim hochfahren. Aber nicht weiter schlimm (vieleicht kann man das noch was einstellen)....ansonsten nach kurzer Einstellung ein brilliantes Bild und ich würde meinen sogar noch ein Stich besser als beim Vorgänger. 

Mit folgenden Einstellungen:

Übrigens wieder andere als ich vorher hatte!

    * Helligkeit: 40
    * Kontrast: 65
    * Schärfe: 60
    * MagicBright: Benutzerdefiniert
    * MagicAngle: Aus
    * Reaktionszeit: Schneller
    * HDMI-Schwarzwert: grau hinterlegt
    * MagicColor: Aus
    * Rot: 50
    * Grün: 50
    * Blau: 50
    * Farbtemperatur: Benutzerdefiniert
    * Farbeffekt: Aus
    * Gamma: Modus 3
    * MagicEco = Energiesparen deaktiviert; Rest nach Belieben

Jetzt habe ich mich gestern mit dem Schwarzwert befasst und einige Stunden im Netz gekreiselt. 

Das ich mich jemals so viel in Sachen Monitor befasse wer hätte das gedacht.

Folgendes konnte ich in Erfahrung bringen......


- der Reiter Pixelformat für die Umstellung auf YCbCr oder FullRGB ist nur vorhanden wenn der Monitor per HDMI
angeschlossen ist. Dann wird im CCC, DTV (HDMI) Pixelformat angezeigt. Der HDMI Audio Treiber muss installiert sein, 
sonst erkennt das CCC den HDMI-Anschluss nicht. 

Oder eben mit dem passenden ATI DVI-HDMI Original Adapter, aber dazu später....

Falls das nicht der Fall ist steht DTV (DVI) im CCC und der Eintrag Pixelformat fehlt. (was bei mir der Fall ist)
Der Monitor wird hier nur als Digitaler Bildschirm erkannt!


Folgende Idee...

In der Systemsteuerung unter Sounds und Audiogeräte als Standartgerät den ATI HD Audio output wählen und Neustarten.

Schauen ob jetzt im CCC DTV (HDMI) steht und der Monitor als HDMI Gerät erkannt wird.

Ich konnte das leider bisher noch nicht prüfen da mir irgentwie der Eintrag "ATI HD Audio output" fehlt (welcher aber schonmal vorhanden war), 
und ich als Standartgerät nur meine Soundkarte auswählen kann. ATI HDMI Audio Treiber sind allerdings im Gerätemanger eingetragen.

Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob das mitgeklieferte DVI-HDMI Kabel überhaupt Sound von der ATI Karte übertragen kann. Ich habe gelsen das man hierzu
den Original Adapter welcher der Karte beiliegt verwenden muss. Als DVI Stecker ist nämlich nur ein DVI-D single Link mit 18/1 Polen vorhanden wo hingegen mein
Original ATI Adapter 24/1 Pole hat.  Habe aber leider kein HDMI Kabel hier liegen also konnte ich hier auch nicht weiter testen.

Jetzt müsten die Leute bei denen sich der Schwarzwert einstellen lässt mal bitte helfen.

Welches Kabel hab ihr angeschlossen?

Was steht bei euch im CCC....DTV (DVI) oder DTV (HDMI)???

So ich denke das war erstmal das wichtigste.

Ich möchte halt irgentwie erreichen das sich der Schwarzwert einstellen lässt, ob nun sinnvoll oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt.

Ein Stückchen weiter sind wir ja schon mit der Info vom Killthis gekommen, das wir ins Menü Pixelformat kommen müssen.

*Ui doch schon so viel Text*


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. April 2011)

Also ich kann nur sagen das ich eine Nvidia Karte habe und bei mir der Schwarzwert einstellbar ist. Auch der Reiter HDMI-HDTV (Audio aktiviert) ist vorhanden und ich benutze das mit gelieferte DVI-HDMI Kabel . Also dürfte es am Kabel nicht liegen.


----------



## 00Speedy (16. April 2011)

Ist das ein Screeny vom CCC?

Bei mir schaut das nicht so aus mit der Version 11.3^^.

Ok also fällt das Kabel schonmal weg...

Jetzt muss ich das Blöde Ding irgentwie dazu bringen anstatt DTV(DVI) auf DTV(HDMI) zu schalten. Habe halt das das Problem das ich die ATI Karte nicht als 
Standart Audio Gerät wählen kann. Ich vermute wenn sie das wäre würde im CCC dann auch der Reiter Pixelformat auftauchen und DTV(HDMI) stehen.

Achso, geht denn der Sound auch bei dir über den Monitor?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. April 2011)

Ne hab ja geschrieben das ich eine Nvidia Karte habe folglich ist das natürlich nicht der CCC! Ich wollte nur damit sagen das es wohl am Kabel nicht liegt das war alles. Sorry wenn ich dich verwirrt habe. Ich hoffe du hast auch die Audio Treiber installiert, du könntest auch den Eintrag im Geräte Manager deinstallieren und beim neu Start müsste der HDMI Audio Treiber neu initialisiert werden!


----------



## 00Speedy (16. April 2011)

Ja klar der CCC ist ja nur ATI.

Ja Treiber sind installiert und stehen im Gerätemanager.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (16. April 2011)

Ja aber geh mal in den Geräte Manager und deinstalliere den Treiber und mach dann einen neu Start, dann müsste er das Gerät neu erkennen und ganz neu initialisieren!


----------



## 00Speedy (16. April 2011)

Ja hab ich auch schon probiert.

Er installiert sie dann bis auf den ATI HDMI Audiotreiber automaitisch nach, aber keine Spur meiner ATI Karte als Audioausgang.

Habe schon so ziemlich alles probiert aber er ist nicht zu überreden.

Aber ich weiß eins--> Sie stand definitiv schonmal als Standart Audiogerät drin!


----------



## TheReal (17. April 2011)

Welche Downsampeling Auflösungen habt ihr bisher geschafft ? Ich komme nicht über 2880x1620 52Hz 

PS: Hat der BX2450 eine Art Overdrive? Denn gerade in Source Spielen und im Internet (beim scrollen) kann ich deutlich einen Corona Effekt sehen. 
Sowas meine ich:
http://www.prad.de/new/news/admin/images/717938024709801

Und zwar sehe ich diesen Effekt bei jeder Reaktionszeit, selbst auf normal.


----------



## KevinL92 (18. April 2011)

hal mittlerweile wer ne Lösung gefunden?
habe immernoch das Selbe problem (HDMI-Schwarzwert & AMD karte)


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. April 2011)

00Speedy schrieb:


> Ja hab ich auch schon probiert.
> 
> Er installiert sie dann bis auf den ATI HDMI Audiotreiber automaitisch nach, aber keine Spur meiner ATI Karte als Audioausgang.
> 
> ...



Mit Rechtsklick kannst du dir Deaktivierte und Getrennte Geräte anzeigen lassen. Wenn es also entweder deaktiviert oder nicht angeschlossen ist, wird dir das Audiopanel dies anzeigen. Wenn du einen DVI-Adapter nutzt, so denke ich, wird er dir höchstwahrscheinlich sagen, dass das Gerät getrennt ist, weil DVI im Gegensatz zu HDMI keine Audioübertragung zulässt. Vielleicht kannst du ihn aber zu seinem Glück zwingen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achtung: Ich nutze ein HDMI-Kabel.


----------



## KILLTHIS (18. April 2011)

TheReal schrieb:


> Welche Downsampeling Auflösungen habt ihr bisher geschafft ? Ich komme nicht über 2880x1620 52Hz
> 
> PS: Hat der BX2450 eine Art Overdrive? Denn gerade in Source Spielen und im Internet (beim scrollen) kann ich deutlich einen Corona Effekt sehen.
> Sowas meine ich:
> ...


 
Ich habe hier was bei google gefunden:



> "Hi ... kleiner Nachtrag für die, die es Interessiert oder die durch Google auf diesen Thread gestossen sind. Das Tearing Problem scheint durch Windows 7 Aero verursacht worden zu sein und hat nichts mit dem Monitor zu tun.
> Was mir allerdings aufgefallen ist ... das Overdrive vom besagten Monitor verursacht komische Farbverzerrungen / ? Korona Effekte ? ... besonders zu merken ist das, wenn man bspw. in den Himmel schaut und die Maus ganz schnell hin und her bewegt. Bilder ziehen nach und der Kontrast bricht irgendwie ein ... ka wie ich das besser beschreiben soll. Wenn man den TFT via Menü allerdings auf "Reaktionszeit: Normal" stellt, sind diese Effekte weg. Daher tippe ich mal das es am Overdrive liegt.



Quelle: Samsung BX2450 - Tearing!?! - HILFE - PRAD Foren

Leider nichts näheres, ob es irgendwie einzustellen ist. Eventuell noch mal im Treibermenü nachschauen, ob es eventuell mit einer überschneidenden Funktion zu tun hat. (Ich nenne jetzt nur mal aus "Jux" Deinterlacing, einfach damit man versteht, was ich meine.)


----------



## TheReal (19. April 2011)

Ja, genau diesen beschriebenen Corona-Effekt meine ich. Naja, mein Monitor wird jetzt eh ausgetauscht(Toll jetzt kann ich in den Ferien ne Woche auf nem 19'' spielen), da er plötzlich 6 Pixelfehler (allesamt ständig lechtende Pixel) bekommen hat. Irgendwie habe ich schon ein mieses Gefühl, ich wette das Teil kommt mit dem selben Fehler wieder zurück. Um ehrlich zu sein wäre das garnicht so schlecht, ich könnte ihn mit einwenig Glück zurück an Amazon geben und dann endlich nen vernünftigen 120Hz-er kaufen.
Sorry nehmts mir nicht übel, aber ich hatte bisher nur Ärger mit dem Monitor, keine Ahnung, warum alle andern keine Probleme haben.


----------



## 00Speedy (19. April 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Mit Rechtsklick kannst du dir Deaktivierte und Getrennte Geräte anzeigen lassen. Wenn es also entweder deaktiviert oder nicht angeschlossen ist, wird dir das Audiopanel dies anzeigen. Wenn du einen DVI-Adapter nutzt, so denke ich, wird er dir höchstwahrscheinlich sagen, dass das Gerät getrennt ist, weil DVI im Gegensatz zu HDMI keine Audioübertragung zulässt. Vielleicht kannst du ihn aber zu seinem Glück zwingen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, vermutlich nutzt du Vista oder Windows 7!?

Bei mir im XP kann ich sie wohl nur im Gerätemager aktivieren/deaktivieren...

Ich bin der Sache aber mittlerweile schon näher gekommen und habe einfach den HDMI Audiotreiber von der Hersteller CD genommen und siehe da die Karte taucht wieder auf^^. Er meckerte zwar am Ende weil er das im Paket enthaltene KB888111xp*sp2 *nicht intstallieren konnte wegen meinem Service Pack 3. Ich habe dieses dann einfach gegen das KB888111xp*sp3* ersetzt. Es kahm dann zwar keine Fehlermeldung mehr, aber auch mit Fehlermeldung konnte ich meine Karte als Audiogerät auswählen. 

Darum weiß ich zwar nicht ob er das Paket geschluckt hat aber egal....

Sämtliche Treiber.... seien es die von der ATI, Realtek, oder Sapphire (Hersteller meiner Karte) Seite funktionierten nicht. 

Kann sie jetzt jedenfalls als Ausgabegerät anwählen habe aber dennoch kein Ton über den Monitor.

DVI soll laut Recherche nur mit dem Original ATI DVI Adapter funktionieren. 

Ich nehme mittlerweile wieder stark an das es am DVI-HDMI Kabel vom Monitor liegt. 

Habe auch schon woanders gelesen das Kabel mit 18+1 Pins am DVI nicht funktionieren sollen, es aber wiederum mit dem besagten Originalen ATI DVI Adapter.

Ich habe den Adapter ja da aber leider kein HDMI Kabel.

Die ganze Sache mit dem Ton ist mir ja im eigentlichen Sinne egal, ich versuche ja nur das der Monitor durch das mitübertragen des Tones als HDMI erkannt wird. Um letztendlich den Schwarzwert einstellen zu können.

Die Tage kaufe ich eine andere Platte und werde auf Win 7 umsteigen mal schauen was er dann sagt.

*@KevinL92*
Kannst du deine Karte als Soundausgabegerät umstellen und mal testen ob du dann Ton hast am Monitor?

Falls ja, wird er dann im CCC als HDMI Gerät erkannt?

Wie gesagt...


*- der Reiter Pixelformat für die Umstellung auf YCbCr oder FullRGB ist nur vorhanden wenn der Monitor per HDMI
angeschlossen ist. Dann wird im CCC, DTV (HDMI) Pixelformat angezeigt. Der HDMI Audio Treiber muss installiert sein, 
sonst erkennt das CCC den HDMI-Anschluss nicht. *

So habe ich es zumindest in einem Forum gelsen, und glaube das hier der Hase im Pfeffer begraben liegt.

...........

Achja, HDMI Kabel kaufe ich nun auch gleich mit denn ich muss nun unbedingt wissen ob es dann funktioniert.


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. April 2011)

00Speedy: Das wäre schön zu wissen, wenn du dann Step-By-Step schaust, ab wann sich der HDMI-Schwarzwert tatsächlich einstellen lässt und es hier dokumentierst. Könnte anderen Usern eventuell viel Arbeit ersparen.


----------



## 00Speedy (19. April 2011)

Was soll ich sagen....

Habe heute das HDMI Kabel mit dem Original DVI-HDMI ATI Adapter angeschlossen und siehe da.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=pixelformatgbzo.jpghttp://www.abload.de/img/pixelformatgbzo.jpg

Habe echt Stundenlang nach einer Lösung gesucht, und letztendlich war es doch das "Kabel" bzw. geht es bei ATI Karten nur mit dem Original ATI Adapter.

Man benötigt also einen solchen Adapter ATI HDMI/DVI Adapter für Radeon HD 2000 Serie (versch. Hersteller) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Aber aufpassen es gibt welche für die 2000er, 3000er, 4000er Serie etc..

Wie ich gelesen habe soll zb. der für die 3000er Serie nicht an der 4000er funktionieren. Wenn man aber eine Grafikkarte Retail gekauft hatte dann
ist eigentlich immer dieser Adapter mit dabei.

@KILLTHIS

Danke nochmal! 

Das sieht mit Schwarzwert auf gering gleich besser aus.

Du kannst das ganze ja jetzt mit in deinem Beitrag reinschreiben.

So jetzt wünsche ich all denen die den Schwarzwert nicht einstellen konnten viel Spass!


----------



## KevinL92 (19. April 2011)

vielen dank für deine Mühe speedy
habe mir nun auch ein HDMI Kabel bestellt, und hoffe, dass es funktioniert
ich melde mich wieder, wenns funktioniert hat
danke nochmal


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. April 2011)

Ist schon seltsam das es mit dem DVI-HDMI Kabel bei Nvidia Karten geht und bei ATI nicht aber man lernt ja nie aus!


----------



## KILLTHIS (19. April 2011)

00Speedy schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen....
> 
> Habe heute das HDMI Kabel mit dem Original DVI-HDMI ATI Adapter angeschlossen und siehe da.
> 
> ...


Wunderbar, ich danke ebenso für die Unterstützung, ich habe es gleich reingestellt.  Und ich wünsche dir viel Spaß!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (19. April 2011)

Hier das könnte vielleicht auch in deinen Thread passen ich hab mal den BX2450 übertaktet und damit ein besseres Bild erreicht, ist schon älter der Thread aber vielleicht kannst du was damit anfangen. Also ich schwöre ja darauf aber hier lies selbst:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...en-mehr-performenz-auch-bei-lcd-displays.html


----------



## 00Speedy (20. April 2011)

Bütte Bütte!

Muss ich mir dann auch mal komplett durchlesen.

Bin doch für jeden Spass der Leistung bringt zu haben.....


----------



## TheReal (20. April 2011)

Werde ich dann auch mal testen, es wäre echt ein Segen, wenn ich diesen blöden Corona-Effekt damit loswerde. Allerdings ist meiner jetzt ertsmal in der RMA, weil er plötzlich nen ganzen Haufen Pixelfehler hatte...


----------



## 00Speedy (20. April 2011)

Jetzt habe ich Win 7 drauf und der Bildschirm lässt sich nur auf 59 HZ betreiben. 

Wenn ich ihn auf 60 HZ stelle wird das Bild unscharf und lässt sich auch nicht wegregulieren.

Der CCC schaut nun auch anders aus und unter dem Desktop Managemant fehlt wieder der Reiter Pixelformat!?

Ach man ist doch zum Mäusemelken.

*Edit*
*
Erledigt hatte die falsche CCC Version.
*


----------



## KevinL92 (22. April 2011)

Habe mir nun das HDMI Kabel gekauft. und muss sagen: So gefällt mir das Ganze schon um einiges besser.
Schwarz ist jetzt Schwarz. Genau was ich mir erhofft hatte.
Ich kann hier nur jedem mit AMD/ATI Karte empfehlen ein HDMI Kabel dazu zu bestellen. Sieht wirklich um EINIGES besser aus! die Paar Euro ist es auf jeden Fall wert.


----------



## 00Speedy (22. April 2011)

Einen Nachteil hat es jedoch, es verschluckt ziemlich viele Details gerade in Filmen.

Ich bin jedanfalls wieder mit dem Schwarzwert auf normal gegangen.

Must du dir mal in ein paar dunklen Scenen unter umschalten des Schwarzwertes anschauen....

Beim Zocken habe ich es aber auch manchmal noch an.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. April 2011)

Du kannst es schon ausgleichen in dem du ein wenig mit der Farbintensität und dem Kontrast und Helligkeit rum testest. Hab leider eine Nvidia Graka deshalb bringen dir meine  Treiber Einstellungen nichts. Bei mir nennt sich das Digitale Farbanpassung und die hab ich von 50% auf 65% geschaltet jetzt wird an dunklen Stellen nichts mehr verschluckt wenn ich den Schwarzwert auf gering habe.


----------



## KILLTHIS (23. April 2011)

Da muss man fein einstellen, ja. Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Ich habe mal den Startpost etwas überarbeitet und mehr Infos geliefert, sodass sie für jeden gleich ersichtlich sind.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (26. April 2011)

Kann es sein, dass der BX2450L Probleme mit V-Sync hat? Wenn ich V-Sync drinne hab ruckelt und zuckelt das Bild, wenn ichs aus hab läuft alles aal glatt.


----------



## KILLTHIS (30. April 2011)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle mal die Bildwiederholrate überprüfen.


----------



## Sibig (17. Mai 2011)

Hi,

hab mir den Samsung bx2450L geholt und bemerkt , dass der Boden des standfußes total zerkratzt ist (die Seite die man nicht sehen kann wenn er auf dem Tisch ist .     )und wollte mal fragen, ob das normal ist .


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

Eigentlich nicht. Weißt sonst der Monitor iwelche Beschädigungen auf?


----------



## Sibig (17. Mai 2011)

Ne eigentlich nicht . Nur halt das nicht lackierte am standfuß ist zerkratzt,wo die Gummi Teile sind und die ganzen schrauben. Ich hab auch bemerkt , dass es dort zwei stellen gibt, wo das Metall verbogen ist (mit Schrauben befestigt ). Sieht für mich aber normal aus weil es an beiden stellen gleich verbogen ist .

E: Damit keine missverständnisse aufkommen ich mein die Unterseite des Standfußes. Die sieht man nicht wenn der moniton aufm Tisch ist also ist auch noch so tragisch .Aber ich würde ihn zurückschicken, falls das unnormal ist .


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2011)

Du kannst natürlich auf einen Austausch bestehen. Die Frage ist nur ob das dringend notwendig ist, da ja mit dem Monitor sonst alles ok ist.


----------



## schlenzie (17. Mai 2011)

Hi. Habe den Monitor mir jetzt auch gekauft. 

Ich bin soweit zufrieden bis auf den Bildschirm der so gut wie rechtwinkelig zur Tischplatte ist. Man muss halt recht tief am Schreibtisch sitzen um den richtigen Blickwinkel zu haben...

Ansonsten habe ich die Helligkeit auf 80% gesetzt, damit man nicht "geblendet" wird  ansonsten habe ich die Einstellungen vom #1 Post genommen und zufrieden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (17. Mai 2011)

Öhm du kannst den Winkel der Monitors verändern der muss nicht rechtwinklig sein. Der lässt sich sogar sehr stark nach hinten klappen!


----------



## schlenzie (17. Mai 2011)

... Und wie macht man, ohne ihn abzubrechen ?

Würde ihn gern ein wenig nach hinten neigen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

Na einfach ein wenig drücken der geht schon nicht kaputt der hat da extra ein Gelenk. Also keine Sorge!


----------



## schlenzie (18. Mai 2011)

Stimmt, funktioniert !! Hatte mich schon damit abgefunden 

Jetzt nur noch ein Problem mit dem Gerät:

Der Monitor geht nicht in den Standby Modus, es läuft immer nur "Verbindungskabel prüfen - HDMI 1"

Habe natürlich den HDMI Port auch angeschlossen.

Grafik ist nVidia GXX570


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

Du musst im Monitor Menü die Quelle auf Manuell schalten dann sucht er nicht und testet die einzelnen Anschlüsse nicht durch.


----------



## schlenzie (18. Mai 2011)

Danke, werde es gleich versuchen


----------



## schlenzie (18. Mai 2011)

Sorry, kommt immer noch die Meldung auf dem Bildschirm

Signalkabel prüfen, er schaltet sich nicht ab...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

Also das heißt wenn du den PC runter fährst bleibt der Monitor weiterhin an, auch wenn du länger wartest?


----------



## schlenzie (18. Mai 2011)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:
			
		

> Also das heißt wenn du den PC runter fährst bleibt der Monitor weiterhin an, auch wenn du länger wartest?



Das habe ich noch nicht probiert. Meine bislang den normalen Energiesparmodus unter Win7. Monitor abschalten nach x Minuten


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. Mai 2011)

Ja dann probiere es mal würd mich interessieren.


----------



## schlenzie (18. Mai 2011)

Auch wenn der PC aus ist, kommt die selbe Meldung auf dem Monitor...

Habe eben noch in den Monitoreinstellungen "Energiesparen 100%" angschaltet, hat auch nichts geändert. 

Er bleibt einfach an und vermisst das Signal ...


----------



## Sibig (19. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

ich habe versucht meinen Mointor (BX2450L) an die Grafikkarte ENGTX570 DCII anzuschließen.Dazu habe ich versucht den HDMI to DVI (ist das der mit dem weißen "Gehäuse" am Ende ?) zu verwenden, jedoch haben die anschlüsse nicht gepasst . Deshalb habe ich über einen Adapter auf dem VGA Anschluss der Graka den Monitor über RGB verbunden. Jedoch zeigt dieser nicht Full HD an . Was muss ich tun, damit der Monitor über DVI verbunden wird ? 

mfg Sibig


----------



## Painkiller (19. Mai 2011)

War bei dir denn kein HDMI-HDMI-Kabel dabei?


----------



## Sibig (19. Mai 2011)

Nein , aber hat sich erledigt  Ich dachte, dass das HDMI to DVI Kabel nicht auf den VGA Steckplatzt passt  Hab grade getestet und es ging


----------



## schlenzie (19. Mai 2011)

Hi

Ich war eben mal bei Asus auf der Seite.

Deine Karte hat 2x Dvi Anschlüsse und der Monitor hat auf jeden Fall 2x HDMI Anschlüsse. 

Also sollte das Kabel was bei im Lieferumfang war auf jeden Fall passen !! 

Das Ende mit dem HDMI Abschluss endet am Monitor, das andere an der GraKa


----------



## schlenzie (19. Mai 2011)

Gut. Habe länger gebraucht den Text per iPhone zu schreiben, als dein Problem akut war 

Jedoch hänge ich immer noch an meinem Standby Problem


----------



## schlenzie (19. Mai 2011)

Sibig schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich habe versucht meinen Mointor (BX2450L) an die Grafikkarte ENGTX570 DCII anzuschließen.Dazu habe ich versucht den HDMI to DVI (ist das der mit dem weißen "Gehäuse" am Ende ?) zu verwenden, jedoch haben die anschlüsse nicht gepasst . Deshalb habe ich über einen Adapter auf dem VGA Anschluss der Graka den Monitor über RGB verbunden. Jedoch zeigt dieser nicht Full HD an . Was muss ich tun, damit der Monitor über DVI verbunden wird ?
> 
> mfg Sibig


 
Passt es ja auch nicht... Das was du meinst ist der DVI Stecker. VGA ist nur 9-Polig



schlenzie schrieb:


> Stimmt, funktioniert !! Hatte mich schon damit abgefunden
> 
> Jetzt nur noch ein Problem mit dem Gerät:
> 
> ...


 
Problem gelöst... !!!

Habe das mitgelieferte Kabel DVI -> HDMI jetzt angeschlossen (vorher war HDMI - HDMI) - jetzt schaltet auch der Monitor in den Standby Modus. Danke für die Hilfe bis dahin !!


----------



## AnDCrySis (21. Mai 2011)

Servus,

und zwar habe ich genau das gleiche Problem wie Speedy, bei Crysis 2 schliert es etwas, dort speziell die grünen Punkte von Kimme und Korn. Konnte bis jetzt leider noch keine anderen Spiele testen aber denkt ihr ich sollte ihn einschicken deswegen? Denn ansonsten ist er spitze, hat keine Pixelfeheler, das Bild ist Perfekt und er sieht rund um gut aus. 

Freue mich über jeden Rat (ps: Habe ihn jetzt eine woche)


----------



## TheReal (21. Mai 2011)

Das bei Crysis 2 das Teil an der Pistole einwenig schliert soll normal sein, soweit ich mich erinnere. Das wurde schon in diversen Foren besprochen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

Jep das ist die sogenannte Bewegungsunschärfe, also alles normal!


----------



## AnDCrySis (21. Mai 2011)

Oh jungs ihr habt meinen Tag gerettet 

auf welcher Stufe habt ihr die Reaktion bei Spielen, sehe da eig keinen großen Unterschied? ^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Mai 2011)

Auf normal oder schneller, die letzte Stufe ist nur für Filme insbesondere Bluray Filme gedacht und kann bei Spielen Probleme machen in dem man eine Art Chorona bekommt.


----------



## TheReal (21. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte es auf normale, da ich dort am wenigsten Ghosting gesehen habe. Solltest du keine Unterschiede sehen kannst du gern auf Schnellstens stellen, am besten wäre aber Schneller.


----------



## BL4CK_92 (22. Mai 2011)

Kann mal einer hier sein Downsampling Setting für 3840x2160 posten. mit dem neuen Nvidia 275 Beta Treiber bekomm ichs irgwie net hin .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2011)

Bo ich glaub du darfst dann höchstens 50Hz einstellen dann müsste es gehen.


----------



## DrunkenJedi (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mal eine Frage zum Kabel. Derzeit nutze ich an meiner alten GraKa HDMI zu HDMI. Nun habe ich mir die Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI bestellt. Da werde ich mein altes HDMI-HDMI-Kabel ja wohl nicht verwenden können , mini-HDMI habe ich nicht.

*Bekomme ich mit dem mitgelieferten DVI-HDMI-Kabel ein genauso gutes Bild oder muss ich mir noch HDMI-mini-HDMI kaufen?*
Danke schon mal.
Beste Grüße
Jedi
*
*


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2011)

> *Bekomme ich mit dem mitgelieferten DVI-HDMI-Kabel ein genauso gutes Bild oder muss ich mir noch HDMI-mini-HDMI kaufen?*


 
Der einzige Unterschied von HDMI zu DVI ist, das bei HDMI zusätzlich noch der Sound mit übertragen wird. Das Bild ändert sich dadurch nicht.


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

Mal ne Frage, ich habe nen Syncmaster p2450h und eine hd 4870 1GB mit DVI verbunden.

Soweit so gut.
Die Graka hat aber noch nen HDMI-Anschluss, den ich auch mal benutzt habe, aber da war das Bild nicht 1920x1080 und voll grieselig.
Warum ist das so?


----------



## Painkiller (16. Juni 2011)

Kabel defekt? Falsche Einstellung im Treiber?


----------



## Fl0o0 (16. Juni 2011)

Mhm, ich probiers nochmal mit allen möglichen Einstellungen aus


----------



## DrunkenJedi (16. Juni 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Der einzige Unterschied von HDMI zu DVI ist, das bei HDMI zusätzlich noch der Sound mit übertragen wird. Das Bild ändert sich dadurch nicht.



Ok, danke. Sound hat der Monitor ja eh nicht, somit brauch ich mir also kein neues Kabel kaufen. Ich nehm dann einfach das mitgelieferte DVI-HDMI .


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. Juni 2011)

So, da sich hier ja doch ein bisschen was getan hat, habe ich mal den Startpost ein wenig überarbeitet.  Da lohnt sich ja fast schon ein Sticky.


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Juni 2011)

Hi!
Wie ihr der Überschrift entnehmen könnt, bin ich nun stolzer Besitzer von einem BX2450L-Monitor. Aber die Einstellungen...
Kenne mich damit Net so gut aus, deshalb frage ich hier.
Kann mir jemand gute Einstellungen geben?
Aber zuerst, was will ich damit machen:
- Bildbearbeitung
- In 1. Linie zocken
- Ab und an mal nen guten Film einlegen
- TV

Danke für eure Hilfe, Schonmal im Voraus.

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Wenn ich den Monitor so anstöpsele:
Graka [DVI] -> Kabel [DVI -> HDMI] -> Monitor [HDMI], müsste ich dann nicht eigentlich den Schwarzwert eistellen können? Das geht aber net.


----------



## Semih91 (29. Juni 2011)

1.Post lesen und einstellen!


----------



## Daxelinho (29. Juni 2011)

Semih91 schrieb:
			
		

> 1.Post lesen und einstellen!



Meinst du mich?
Falls ja: Da sind zwar Einstellungen gegeben, aber evtl. sind die für meine Bedürfnisse nicht optimal (ich empfinde es so). Ich weiß aber Net, was ich verändern soll. Ich poste morgen mal Bilder, und das, was ich geändert haben möchte 
Das Bild sollte auf jeden Fall mögliches "realitätsnah" wirken.

LG
Daxelinho

PS:
Was will ich überhaupt spielen?
- Minecraft
- Grand Theft Auto IV
- Sims 3
- Battlefield BC2
- Battlefield 3
- ...
Und Filme:
- sowas von der Sorte 2012 & Avatar...


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. Juli 2011)

Wenn es um Realitätsnähe geht, dann ist die Farbnatürlichkeit auf jeden Fall sehr wichtig. Da lohnen sich dann eher andere Modelle als der BX2450(L) - aber man kann natürlich schauen, ob es besser geht.


----------



## Daxelinho (2. Juli 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es um Realitätsnähe geht, dann ist die Farbnatürlichkeit auf jeden Fall sehr wichtig. Da lohnen sich dann eher andere Modelle als der BX2450(L) - aber man kann natürlich schauen, ob es besser geht.



Dann lieber schauen 
Der war recht günstig und daher (und aufgrund von Empfehlungen) habe ich den dan dann gekauft.


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. Juli 2011)

Laut einiger Tests sind andere Geräte besser, was die Farbnatürlichkeit anbelangt... ich habe leider aufgrund meines Umzuges gegenwärtig nicht die letzte PCGH-Zeitschrift zur Hand, da war ein recht passender Test drin. Vielleicht kann dir jemand anderes zur Hand gehen.


----------



## Daxelinho (3. Juli 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:
			
		

> Laut einiger Tests sind andere Geräte besser, was die Farbnatürlichkeit anbelangt... ich habe leider aufgrund meines Umzuges gegenwärtig nicht die letzte PCGH-Zeitschrift zur Hand, da war ein recht passender Test drin. Vielleicht kann dir jemand anderes zur Hand gehen.



Habe den aber schon bei mir stehen. Aber ich will hautsächlich zocken 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## KILLTHIS (3. Juli 2011)

Na, du solltest in Sachen Farbnatürlichkeit ein wenig kalibrieren können, leider habe ich bisher noch nichts gefunden, womit man die Farbnatürlichkeit leicht und passend einstellen kann... ich suche aber noch fleißig. 

MfG

KILLTHIS


----------



## JangoK (4. Juli 2011)

Heyho Leute,

hab mir auf den netten Rat des PCGH-Forums den BX2450L zugelegt und bin was die Bildquali und sowas angeht auch recht zufrieden...

Allerdings hab ich nen Problem mit dem Gelenk des Monitors...

Meine Meinung nach is das Gelenk zu "weich" eingestellt, wenn ich den Monitor etwas unter die 90° zum schreibtisch einstelle gibt das Gelenk unter dem Gewicht des Monitors nach und "kippt" den Monitor nach unten auf den nedriegsten Winkel, den das Gelenk hergibt...

Ist das "normal" oder tatsächlich ein Fehler im Gerät?

Kann man was dran ändern außer das irgendwie mit Heißkleber oder sowas zu fixieren?

gruß

Jango


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2011)

Nein ist nicht normal, schick ihn zurück das darf nicht sein. Also bei meinem hält er die Position egal wie ich ihn einstelle vom Winkel her.


----------



## JangoK (5. Juli 2011)

Okay vielen Dank,

noch ne kleine Frage zur Demontage...

Bevor ich jetzt mit gewalt am Fuß zieh um den wieder ab zu bekommen, gibts da nen trick um den wieder los zu kriegen oder wirklich einfach nur dran ziehen?

gruß


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. Juli 2011)

Das ist echt mal ne gute Frage aber ich hab keine Ahnung da ich ihn noch nie ab hatte. Da es aber keine Knopf oder Lasche oder sowas in der Art gibt denke ich einfach kräftig dran ziehen.


----------



## JangoK (6. Juli 2011)

etwas kräftiger Ziehen und nen bisl Wackeln hat funktioniert... ^^
Gerät is zurück in Richtung Amazon und das neue auch schon auf dem Weg zu mir...

Hoffentlich isses da besser 

gruß

Jango


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Juli 2011)

Jo wird schon besser sein beim neuen, wie gesagt der Monitor muss in jeder Position in der er sich befindet seine Stellung halten ohne Probleme. Was er ja auch bei mir tut und bei anderen auch, daher bin ich mal ganz  zuversichtlich das es beim deinem neuen besser ist.


----------



## CheckNix (7. Juli 2011)

so gestern bestellt heute schon da das nenn ich mal schnell aber ich muss sagen bei mir ist der Monitor ziemlich wackelig also der hat echt viel spiel ist das bei euch auch so?
also ich meine den monitor selber der chrom fuss steht eben auf meinem schreibtisch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. Juli 2011)

Als wenn der Fuß mal eingerastet ist und der Monitor vor mir steht und ich ein wenig berühre steht er fest. Wenn du natürlich recht stark dran ziehst oder drückst gibt er schon ein wenig nach 1 oder 2 mm wenn du mich fragst.


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (8. Juli 2011)

Hey,
ich habe den Bildschirm jetzt seit einer Woche aber habe immer noch keine wirklich gute Einstellung gefunden kann mir einer mal bitte eine gute Einstellung schicken am besten mit Nvidia Treiber gemixt danke


----------



## HomieStylez (8. Juli 2011)

Habe diese Einstellungen, kannst sie ja mal ausprobieren.

Helligkeit: 95
Kontrast: 95
Schärfe: 72
MagicBright: Benutzerdefiniert
MagicAngle: Aus
Reaktionszeit: Normal
HDMI-Schwarzwert: Gering
MagicColor: Aus
Rot: 65
Grün: 65
Blau 65
Farbtemperatur: Benutzerdefiniert
Farbeffekt: Aus


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn du kräftigere Farben willst kannst du auch die Digitale Farbanpassung ein wenig anheben!


----------



## SpIdErScHwEiN (10. Juli 2011)

erst mal danke mir gefällt es so schon mal ganz gut aber ich glaube @hulkhardy1: in deinem hoch geladenen Bild ist ja alles unverändert also die Einstellungen aber ich habe ihn einem anderen Thread deine Einstellungen gefunden für die Nvidia Systemsteuerug.
Aber noch mal eine Frage was für einen Gamma Modus habt ihr denn?

lg spiderschwein


----------



## Paradoxic (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
ich besitze den obigen Monior nun auch und bin mit diesem vom Bild her (nach Einstellung) sehr zufrieden. Dennoch habe ich ein "Problem". Der Monitor ist per HDMI Kabel an meine Nvidia GTX 460 angeschlossen. Restliches System: AMD 1090T BE, 8 gig DDR3 Corsair Ram, Gigabyte 890GPA-U3DH Mainboard. Und zwar lese ich permanent, dass die Reaktionszeit des Monitors auf Normal bzw. höchstens Schneller stehen soll, da schnellstens nur für Filme da ist und es bei schnellstens zu Zicken in Spielen kommen kann. Wenn ich den Monitor jedoch Schneller oder Gar Normal einstelle, dann schliert das Bild in Spielen wie CSS, Fear 3, Team Fortress 2 und sogar bei WoW doch recht stark. Vsync ist in den Spielen an. Natürlich kann man jetzt sagen: "Wenns auf Schnellstens läuft, dann stell es darauf ein". Aber genau das wundert mich ja. Die Empfehlung ist halt Normal/Schneller und deswegen würde ich gerne wissen, warum es bei nur auf "schnellestens" flüssig und sauber läuft. Liegts am Kabel bzw. sollte ich das beigelieferte Kabel nutzen? Ich habe halt echt keine Ahnung und hoffe man kann mir helfen, da der Monitor an sich ja recht gut fürs spielen geeignet sein soll, so wie man es liest.

LG
Paradoxic

EDIT: Achja, Einstellungen sind genaue jene von der ersten Seite.


----------



## Liistefano (4. August 2011)

Hallo Leute 

Habe eine Problem mit dem BX2450L. Also das Problem ist : Ich habe den Monitor mit HDMI auf Dvi Kabel an meine Gtx 570 angeschlossen. Aber immer wenn ich mal kurz nix mache 5-10 Minuten. Dann wechselt der Monitor immer zu Analog. 


MfG Liistefano


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

Schau mal in der win7 Energie Einstellungen nach und schalte sie ab!


----------



## Liistefano (4. August 2011)

Ist das nich dafür da wann der Bildschirm ausgeschaltet werden soll bzw in Standy geht ?? Bei mir ist ja das Problem das er einfach die Source wechselt teilweise sogar in Spielen. 


MfG Liistefano


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. August 2011)

Ach so, pass mal auf putze mal die Sensor Tasten unten, die sind nämlich Infrarot gesteuert man braucht sie also nicht mal zu berühren. Wenn da ein kleiner Fleck oder sowas drauf ist, kann sein das sie auslöst also schau mal nach.


----------



## loddar (10. August 2011)

Wo genau liegt der Unterschied zwischen BX 2450 und BX2450L?

Nur in der Größe (24" zu 23,6")? Oder ist einer besser für Office oder Spiele oder augenschonender?
Andere Unterschiede?


----------



## Painkiller (10. August 2011)

Liegt nur in der Größe.


----------



## Daxelinho (11. August 2011)

> Liegt nur in der Größe.



Und im Preis  Daher klare Empfehlung des BX2450*L*
Du sparst ca. 20-30 € auf 1-2 cm 

LG
Daxelinho


----------



## Ceno (11. August 2011)

Ahoi, ich habe nun lange im netz gesucht. Mein Problem ist wohl altbekannt,
und hulkhardy1 hat es auch schon ein paar mal erklärt, aber:

bei meinem neuen bx2450L lässt sich trotz NVIDIA-Karte (GeForce 7900 GS) der
HDMI-Schwarzwert im Panel nicht anwählen. Ob gut oder schlecht sei dahingestellt, 
ich würde es einfach mal gern testen (der Punkt ist natürlich grau hinterlegt).

Verbindung zur Karte HDMI-DVI, neuester Treiber ist installiert.

Ich habe allerdings nicht die Optionen im NVIDIA-Control Panel, 
wie sie hulkhardy schonmal als Screenshots gepostet hat.

Desweiteren habe ich unten einen blauen Lichthof (ein ca. 0,5 -1 cm dezent blau leuchtender 
Streifen, der allerdings nur nur beim Filme schauen nervt).

Positives zum Schluss:
Danke für den Rat mit der Übertaktung. Der Monitor läuft nun bei 66 Hz, deutliche Verbesserung
bei Überblendungen (Film) und weniger Artefakte. 

Das Bild des bx2450L ist ansonsten hervorragend.

Bitte um Rat wegen des HDMI-Wertes.

Vielen Dank! LG//Ceno


----------

